# Marco Valentino suits. any reviews?



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

Since andys reveiw of the ebay seller Wizards of Ahs (jeff) who sells Baroni suits there has been lots of talk about his suits he sells. 
Has anyone bought the Marco Valentino suits that he just started carrying? If so whats your assesment on the suit (material, fit, drape etc). How does it compare to the Baroni suit as far as fit and quality goes?
I have 2 of the Baroni suits and Im a fan of the tapered waist the Baroni jackets have. Jeff told me the MV suits have more italian fit and just seeing if anyone has bought one. THanks


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I asked a forum member who mentioned they purchased one and they had very good things to say about the MV suits. 

I'd like to try one at some point, but I'll probably try the "comfort fit", which I assume is closer to the Baroni's fit. In my size, anything closer fitting than Baroni in the jacket waist is probably going to be a little too tight for me.

If anyone has feedback to give on the MV "comfort fit" suit I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

Any other responses on this? I'm interested in an answer as well, as Wizard of Ahs does not carry the forum-recommended Baroni in my size (36R), but does have a couple of Valentinos in that size.


----------



## okdc (Aug 23, 2007)

I ordered a tux by Marco Valentino from Wizard of Aahs. I believe it has arrived and I will see tonight, but I will say that all the posts regarding Jeff's customer service are absolutely true. He promised me a no risk purchase (as this was my first big order of clothing online) and patiently answered all of the questions I peppered him with. He did mention that MV is about a 1/2 size slimmer than Baroni.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Tiberias,

Have you tried contacting the Wizard / Jeff directly? Not all of his stock is listed on his website / ebay store. The Baroni I bought from him actually wasn't listed, but he did have it in stock.

cvac.



Tiberias said:


> Any other responses on this? I'm interested in an answer as well, as Wizard of Ahs does not carry the forum-recommended Baroni in my size (36R), but does have a couple of Valentinos in that size.


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Marco Valentino*

I recently got one of th M Valentino's. Slimmer than the Baroni I got at the same time. Especially the slacks. The 34 slacks fit tighter than ANY 33 pair I own, so be aware of that point. 33 is my actual size. Hopefully there's enough to let out enough. If not Jeff will take care of me I know. Drape and sheen is v similar to the Baroni. The marble buttons and paisley jacket lining are really nice. No fusing as with Baroni, but it doesn't have the pick stitching as the Baroni does. Jeff cut me a very good deal on it. I got a black Valentino and navy Baroni plus some tan Mantoni slacks to mix and match.

I'm so impressed with his clothing that I bought another suit from him (I don't even avg 1 suit wearing a week mind you). Since I can't justify much in the way of spending $$ on suits I "cheaped out" with one of his Mantoni's in a caramel color. Now it does have fusing and of course no pick stitching, but for $145 delivered (his direct non-eBay AAAC price) how can I go wrong. It's still nicer than any suit I previously had which maxed out a 1 Jos Bank (what a P.O.S. that was - lapels wrinkled up very quickly) and a Hart, Schaffner & Marx.

As I have reached mid-40's I think that the propensity for needing a tux once a great while has increased enough that I think I'm going to get a Mantoni tux just to have. It's cheaper than one rental and certainly nicer.

His shirts are really nice too. Got 2 of the Italian ones an 1 Berlioni.


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*mhester1*

How does the Marco V suit fit in the shoulders compared to the Baroni. (wider or narrower)? Also is there more waist suppression on the MV JACKET than the Baroni jacket or can u tell?


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

How do you like the Mantoni slacks? I was considering getting some of those in the spring / summer....

What's your impression of the shirts? Did you get the ones with the Italian ones hidden button placket? How is the fit on those?


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Fit*



miamimike said:


> How does the Marco V suit fit in the shoulders compared to the Baroni. (wider or narrower)? Also is there more waist suppression on the MV JACKET than the Baroni jacket or can u tell?


you're in luck Mike since I haven't been able to get them tailored yet. The MV is certainly slimmer in the waist than the Baroni. If you are broad shouldered and small waisted then I think the MV would be a better fit. Ask Jeff about the pick stitching on the MV's he has listed. My particular one does not have it, so if that's an issue for you, check first. Jeff had originally quoted me $280. But then he later thought that this suit didn't have near the sheen as the Baroni, that plus the discovered lack of pick stitching led him to give me a $250 price. Upon further review he found that the sheen is quite similar (I agree). I offered to split the diff in price, but he stuck to the $250. I'd certainly have a hard time beating it for the price even at $280. He did the Baroni at $260. The Matteo shirt for $80. The Mantonio slacks for $45 I think. The Brioni shirt for $25. He threw in 2 of his ties which go for $25-$40 on eBay. Whole package was $659 delivered. Crazy price.


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

cvac said:


> How do you like the Mantoni slacks? I was considering getting some of those in the spring / summer....
> 
> What's your impression of the shirts? Did you get the ones with the Italian ones hidden button placket? How is the fit on those?


CVAC - The slacks are great. The 34 fits pretty true to size. The Soranni shirt I got fits great (so does the Berlioni) and the fabric is great. I got the blue/tan striped one and then subsequently got the blue/blue striped one too. My wife says they fit me better than any shirt I've bought. Note that they are slimmer cut. I need a 16 neck, but torso fits a 15.5 better. These fit trimmer than most full-cut 15.5's on me. The ones he has right now do not have the hidden button placket though - at least not the ones I got and saw. They are beautiful.

Side note - I got in the mail my $30 (delivered price) "excellent" pre-owned Etro from eBay. Gorgeous shirt (white with "invisi" windowpane weave) It fits slim too. Check it out

what a find. It looks unused to me. Wore it today for a meeting that never took place!


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

miamimike said:


> How does the Marco V suit fit in the shoulders compared to the Baroni. (wider or narrower)? Also is there more waist suppression on the MV JACKET than the Baroni jacket or can u tell?


Mike - In the shoulders I don't really see a lot of difference in the 2 jackets


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

mhester1 said:


> Mike - In the shoulders I don't really see a lot of difference in the 2 jackets


However, check the measurements Jeff provides on your size jacket. For mine (40R) the Baroni shows 19.5" across the shoulders vs 19" with the MV


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*mhester1*

Thanks for getting back to me about the waist suppression on the MV suits. When he gets more in I will have to try one. Iam very broad in the shoulders and slim in the waist so finding a suit with out spending alot of money tailoring it is hard for me. In case u know, by how much more slimmer in the waist of the jacket on the MV suit is there compared to Baroni. A little (1/2in) or very noticable (1-2inches).


----------



## Robwynge (May 15, 2007)

I bought an MV suit recently from Jeff (the Wizard). It's a very nice suit. Very nice fabric, fully canvased, fairly light shoulder padding, pick stitching. I would say that while it may be slimmer than some, I didn't find it very slim overall. I am 6' 150lbs and I have a fit problem in that I need a 40 to accomdate my wide shoulders, but would take a 38 to fit my chest, and then my waist is a 32, which requires an 8 inch drop. Well, a 40 MV fit my great in the shoulders, but did need to be taken in all around to get the torso to fit. In addtion, a 40 comes with 34 pants, which needed the seat and upper thighs taken in to fit me. 

I would also add that the material is pretty light weight, perhaps even tropical weight. You notice it particularly with the pants. I had them tailored without cuffs and a bit shorter than usual to be more current, but the fabric really didn't drape well at all with this cut. The hems get caught in the laces and look pretty bad. I'll need to have hems re-done, probably with cuffs and probably an inch longer to fully rest on my shoes. Not really the fault of the suit itself, just something to be aware of.


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

miamimike said:


> Thanks for getting back to me about the waist suppression on the MV suits. When he gets more in I will have to try one. Iam very broad in the shoulders and slim in the waist so finding a suit with out spending alot of money tailoring it is hard for me. In case u know, by how much more slimmer in the waist of the jacket on the MV suit is there compared to Baroni. A little (1/2in) or very noticable (1-2inches).


Mike - I don't have anything to measure the waist of the coat, but it's certainly noticeable. I doubt I'd be able to tell a 1/2" difference very easily, so I figure 1"-2". Sounds like you need the MV. You'll like it.


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*MV On Sale*

Hey guys. Check out the one-off "Fire Sale Items" in Jeff's eBay Store. He is blowing out a few MV's for $225 and 1 Baroni for $200. Note that the MV 40R tux has a tone stripe (or I would have snagged it!). He had 11 items in here last week. Only 6 now! If you do a direct deal he may even cut a few bucks off these low prices - who knows. If I had more suit needs I'd grab the steel gray Baroni, but my office is biz casual 99% of the time.


----------



## mhester1 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Marco Valentino Super 160's, cashmere, silk*

I just got this news from Jeff, the Wizard

I just got my new Marco Valentino samples today and I have a black stripe super 160s' Yah! Super 160s! It looks like it was made with petroleum oil and is probably the nicest suit I have got my hands on to sell! I have only seen super 160s' as $3000+ concept suits, or from big boys like Belvest or Kiton 

I hate to say it but I think the Valentino surpasses Baroni with their new lines because some are exotic cashmere/wool, cashmere/silk and super 160s'. Also, I tried on my first one to see which size 160s' I was going to order and I was surprised because the jacket was so tapered I do not think I will need much tailoring. This is coming from a guy with 56" shoulders and a 14-16" drop!


----------



## platonist11 (Apr 9, 2010)

*MV and Josabank*

Hey, I just bought an MV suit (notch lapel charcoal 40L) as well as two signature gold suits and a traveler suit from josabank. The MV is by far the nicest. A much richer, softer material and a nicer cut.

When I have some time I will write a better compare/contrast of the suits and post some pics. If I could repeat my purchases, I would have only bought MV suits. They are very nice.

I am also very broad in the shoulders and very narrow in the waist.


----------



## platonist11 (Apr 9, 2010)

The MV suit is far better than the signature golds from josabanks. The quality of the fabric is superior, the stitching is better, the cut is nicer. I have received many more compliments on my MV suit than on my josabanks suits. I wear my suits 5 days a week, alternativing between the MV and the two Josabanks. The Josabanks are already loosing stitching (and I haven't even had to dryclean any of them yet). The only thing that the Josabanks signature gold suits have above the MV suit is a better rubber waist band. The service from the wizards was also really good, while josabanks was mediocre.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

platonist11 said:


> The MV suit is far better than the signature golds from josabanks. The quality of the fabric is superior, the stitching is better, the cut is nicer. I have received many more compliments on my MV suit than on my josabanks suits. I wear my suits 5 days a week, alternativing between the MV and the two Josabanks. The Josabanks are already loosing stitching (and I haven't even had to dryclean any of them yet). The only thing that the Josabanks signature gold suits have above the MV suit is a better rubber waist band. The service from the wizards was also really good, while josabanks was mediocre.


I have an MV. It's OK. Nothing special although should be better than JOS. In this price range better than many. I agree that service is great.


----------

